# Hungover Feeling.



## RockinCelery (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anybody else sometimes feel like they're hungover even though they haven't been drinking?! I haven't drank alcohol in nearly two months now but I get this awful pressurised headache in my head and just feel hungover in general, it seems to come if I eat sweets I think. I also have the same really bad thirst that you get when hungover too and i just find it really unsettling and werid. Could anyone shed some light on this?!


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

RockinCelery said:


> Does anybody else sometimes feel like they're hungover even though they haven't been drinking?! I haven't drank alcohol in nearly two months now but I get this awful pressurised headache in my head and just feel hungover in general, it seems to come if I eat sweets I think. I also have the same really bad thirst that you get when hungover too and i just find it really unsettling and werid. Could anyone shed some light on this?!


I get this from sweets also. I found out if i eat to mutch chocolate my dp is really bad the next day.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Me too. That's why I suspect candida as a cause for my DP (it generates alcohol and acetaldehyde) . I'll do blood tests for it next week.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Me too. That's why I suspect candida as a cause for my DP (it generates alcohol and acetaldehyde) . I'll do blood tests for it next week.


Have you tried really strong probiotics? Species such as _Saccharomyces boulardii_ and _Lactobacillus rhamnosus_?


----------



## RockinCelery (Nov 13, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> Me too. That's why I suspect candida as a cause for my DP (it generates alcohol and acetaldehyde) . I'll do blood tests for it next week.


That is really interesting because a girl I work with has candida and told me a while ago that it sounds like I may have it. That was before dp and anxiety really set in. I was just groggy and had serious brain fog. I'm not fully sure candida is the cause though as I had been smoking weed and was very stressed at the time. Still it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

RockinCelery said:


> Does anybody else sometimes feel like they're hungover even though they haven't been drinking?! I haven't drank alcohol in nearly two months now but I get this awful pressurised headache in my head and just feel hungover in general, it seems to come if I eat sweets I think. I also have the same really bad thirst that you get when hungover too and i just find it really unsettling and werid. Could anyone shed some light on this?!


Check your blood sugar levels properly checked out

It's a good idea to regulate your blood sugar anyway even if there isn't a medical problem, so eat more long release carbs like oats and more protein with less sugar


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Have you tried really strong probiotics? Species such as _Saccharomyces boulardii_ and _Lactobacillus rhamnosus_?


No, didn't even know about those. Can I use just one of them ?


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Check your blood sugar levels properly checked out
> 
> It's a good idea to regulate your blood sugar anyway even if there isn't a medical problem, so eat more long release carbs like oats and more protein with less sugar


If he has candida that thing uses the sugar and turns it into alcohol so it won't necessarily show an excess blood sugar no matter how much he may consume. But eliminating sugar is definitely a good idea to fight candida.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Livingthenightmare said:


> No, didn't even know about those. Can I use just one of them ?


I've seen _Saccharomyces boulardii_ used by itself. The concept is that these species are aggressive and take over. They kick out what is already there so that they fall away and die. Because these species are not indigenous to humans, they die back in about 3 days. So you follow up with the regular probiotics to repopulate healthy indigenous varieties.

_S boulardii_ is so strong that you can take it while taking antibiotics. This helps reduce the yeast/candida rebound that some suffer following a course of antibiotics.


----------



## wtheck (Mar 23, 2011)

rocking - i have a pressure headache and hangover feeling all the time... it is horrible!


----------

